# ? hereditary disease & Eggsharing



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

I am interested in egg-sharing as ivf/icsi is my only option other than DIUI due to male factor infertility. But there is no way I could afford to fund ivf/icsi any other way. 

I have been told that I will need to complete a health questionnaire before being accepted onto the programme. But what do they mean by hereditary disease? Do they just mean serious diseases such as cystic fibrosis or do they also mean diseases/syndromes that may have a genetic link? I have asthma (but my son, who by some fluke was conceived naturally, does not) and my son has Asperger Syndrome). I am currently waiting for the clinic to send me the information but I'm already worrying that they won't accept me because of the above. Everything else about me should be fine (I have no fertility problems myself, I'm 31, in good health and at ideal weight etc).

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Rissa,

I egg shared back in september at the lister in london. Like you i was terrified about the questionnaire but neednt have worried. I have very slight asthma and my brother has epilepsy but this didnt effect me egg sharing.

I am not sure what Asperger Syndrome is so im afraid i cannot tell you if this will affect the decision but try not to worry i am sure your clinic will let you know asap.

Good luck for the process,

Leanne x


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

In case anyone's interested, Asperger syndrome is an Autistic Spectrum Disorder. Basically people with Aspergers have autistic characteristics (problems with social skills, communication and imagination) but with an average or above IQ. Autistic Spectrum Disorders often seem to run in families, my uncle was severerly autistic, but at the moment noone seems to know whether it is actually hereditary (in fact noone seems to know what causes at all. Although, as you can imagine there are many theories, including that it may be hereditary).


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for your reassurance Leanne. I got the questionnaire today and it's nothing like I was imagining. fairly basic really and certainly nothing to panic about. 

I'm sure I'll find something else to start worrying about before the end of the day though (lol). The trouble is, after so many years of things not going to plan you begin to expect that nothing will be simple and go to plan.


----------

